# Bike Trail Near Jamboree?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am riding my road bike from San Diego to Tustin and have plotted the whole ride on good bike friendly roads with the exception of last several miles. Is there any trail or bike lanes from Coast Highway 101 to Irvine Blvd area?? I am planning to ride on Jamboree but I dread this road. I am hoping there is some trail that goes east and west through this area. Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rickshaw (Apr 14, 2006)

Try this route of mostly all "off street" Bike Trail

From northbound PCH turn right on Bayside Dr.(the next light after Jamboree).
Just before the entrance to the Marina, turn Right onto the Bike Trail that goes around Newport Dunes.
Left turn on Back Bay Drive. follow it around Newport Back Bay.
Back Bay Drive ends at Eastbluff Dr., Make a left onto the sidewalk at Eastbluff Dr. This is the start of the Bike Trail
Stay on sidewalk/bike trail, Left turn at Jamboree.
The Bike trail splits at the Bridge, go left under the Bridge. This is the start of the San Diego Creek Bike Trail.
Stay on the Bike Trail until you get to the intersection of Barranca Pkwy and Harvard Ave.
Exit the Bike Trail, Left on Harvard Ave.
Cross Irvine Center Drive then cross the railroad tracks, the Bike Trail starts again here, make a Left turn onto the Bike Trail.
Follow this Bike Trail all the way to Irvine Blvd. 
After Irvine Blvd. the trail splits, go left takes you to Portola Pkwy. & the 261

I know this sound confusing, but these maps should help.
http://www.octa.net/bikeways_map.aspx
http://www.cityofirvine.org/depts/pw/projdev/city_of_irvine_bikeways.asp
http://www.irvineranchlandreserve.org/mountains_map.asp

Have a good ride,
rickshaw


----------

